# dumb question, is a pump action a single shot gun?



## devin18 (Jul 1, 2006)

sorry, im very new to shooting. 
another question i had was, what are the two most popular pump action shotguns. one is the remington 870 and the other is the one i have i think. ill know it if i hear it. its pre 1968!
thanks


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Answer to your first question: NO.

Answer to your second: Today Mossberg 500, Remington 870

Most popular pump shotgun of all time would probably be the Winchester Model 12


----------



## devin18 (Jul 1, 2006)

thats it, mossberg 500. i dont understand how it can shoot more than one shot? am i missing a clip or something? where do the shots go?
thanks for helping a total novice


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

You load the shells in the magazine tube under the barrel. Read the owners manual if you have one, it will expalin this better than I can.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Devin18-*ATTENTION

It is crucial you have an experienced handler "show you the ropes" with your firearm. If you are as inexperienced as you say, you MUST have some instruction before handling your weapon. This is for your safety and the safety of others. Thousands of "accidents" happen with firearms, most can be prevented by simply knowing how to properly handle them.

Don't feel bad about not knowing what to do with your gun. You will learn, but PLEASE learn SAFELY by getting proper instruction. DO NOT teach yourself!

Sign up for a hunters safety course through your DNR, until then PLEASE keep the safety on and secure your gun in appropriate storage.

Look at it this way.....you don't just jump into a car and start driving! You have to watch people, learn, listen and drive in controlled, safe, supervised situations before you do it on your own......a firearm is really no different in that aspect!*


----------



## devin18 (Jul 1, 2006)

griffman- ATTENTION

It is crucial that you STOP being a JACKASS. I'ts great that you want to learn about being a non jackass, but you MUST learn from an experienced non jackass.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

You are a sorry excuse for a punk. Here, two guys try to give your dumbass some help and you come back with that kind of remark. You will soon be gone as will this stupid post.

Please go play with your gun... :eyeroll:


----------



## devin18 (Jul 1, 2006)

i was asking for some help about an old gun that i have, i dont need a nice strong father figure to tell me i need hunters saftey training. thanks for totally saving my life though, youre such a hero


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

whoa there devin me boy! :lol:

You don't know how to load your gun, don't know where the "shots" go, don't know what kind of gun you have (without a reminder), and you don't know the difference between a single shot and a pump!

I'd say you need a little help....looks like you could have used a little more father figuring too!

But, if you want to go play with your gun and the "shots" :lol: .......be my guest!

Sorry I tried to help, but thanks for the laugh!


----------



## devin18 (Jul 1, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: haha youre totally right, what kind of idiot calls bullets "shots", theres no way you could know what i was talking about. keep laughing.

lighten up on the tirads sugar.

( it means speech for all you high school grads )


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

devin18 said:


> thats it, mossberg 500. i dont understand how it can shoot more than one shot? am i missing a clip or something? where do the shots go?
> thanks for helping a total novice


Ummm.....that would be you! :lol:

Besides, theyre called shells or rounds for shotguns, not bullets! :lol:

Keep em coming devin, youre killing me! :lol:


----------



## devin18 (Jul 1, 2006)

i dont care what theyre called man, i dont care that you only have authority in a chat room. i just wanted to learn to blast some **** with an old shotgun with out getting an old man to yell at me. why? why, would you take it as your mission to stop me from killing myself? why?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

devin18 said:


> griffman- ATTENTION
> 
> It is crucial that you STOP being a JACKASS. I'ts great that you want to learn about being a non jackass, but you MUST learn from an experienced non jackass.


Griggman gave you some good advise. If your not old enough or man enough to take it, your not old enough to handle a shotgun. We don't know you yet devin. For all we know your some short tempered (we already know that) kid who wants to whack a classmate, but doesn't know how to load a gun. If you don't like coming off as a total nut case change your attitude. People on the site are helpful. Perhaps some are jackasses at times. Try to sort them out better.


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

Thats the best question you've asked so far :lol:

BTW, your "old" shotgun works the same as any new shotgun if that helps you! :lol: :lol:

I'm not yelling at you Devin, I'm now laughing at you! :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> why? why, would you take it as your mission to stop me from killing myself? why?


Because people value human life. Evidently people on here value it more than you, or you wouldn't have to ask such a foolish question. You should keep your hands of the firearm, and find an adult, now.


----------



## devin18 (Jul 1, 2006)

damn you guys are old. and youre only getting older! its really sad that the only authority you have is in a shotgun chat room. and dont flatter yourself thinking you tried saving a misguided youth with your wise words. you dont know **** about me or any young person. you saw columbine on 60 minutes and you think teenagers are pissing away theyre lives. i dont want to culture shock you but out of probably 60 million youths out there, maybe 10 have started significant shootings. so you didnt really save me from a life of sin, you really just made yourself feel old.

i think im gonna go shoot my mother ****ing shotgun

( im 18 honey, you cant do **** about it)


----------



## DuckBuster (Mar 18, 2003)

Did that just happen?!?!?

People like this kid shouldn't surprise me anymore. I know there are people out there like that, but.... WOW.:eyeroll:

18... with the maturity level of a 4 year old.... :roll:


----------



## griffman (Jan 17, 2004)

DuckBuster said:


> Did that just happen?!?!?
> 
> :


My thoughts exactly! From helping a guy(presumably) figuring out how to safely handle a firearm.....to a suicidal subject... in about half an hour!

Quite interesting....something I never thought to encounter here on Nodak Outdoors!

Devin, you can be mad if you want to.....just remember we're only trying to help you. No one on this board wants to see anyone get hurt....OK?


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Devin,

I am happy to say that your days here are over.

If YOU are going to go off on a tirade (not tirad), then you should make a better effort at displaying your mastery of the English language.

I am with Sasha and Abby on this one, go play with your gun. I don't want you to water down the gene pool any more than it already is.

LOCKED


----------

